# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Syntholan technology

## Mark_09

Anyone ever used syntholan technology? The vial looks different to the vials on there website

----------


## dpstore

Sorry i cant help you and never heard about it! and brown vials? better with amber vials so you can see if there is any particles inside

----------

